#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [文學] 【小說】哈利波特~

## SHIBA INU

有看過的人有沒有特別喜歡或不喜歡的一集?
我最喜歡第三集，常常反覆看哈利知道天狼星害死他父母後的心情那一段、還有
天狼星對哈利說他寧死也不願背叛朋友那一段，眼框都會有淚水打轉

最不喜歡第五集，因為天狼星死(?)掉了，超級難過!!
尤其後面看到哈利坐在湖邊，離開時擦擦眼淚這哩，也很催淚\r
第五集我通常只會去翻雙胞胎在學校惡搞，還受到其他老師的"支持"那些部份

----------


## SHIBA INU

買下第六集中文版了~
想到自己每一集都猛K到大半夜 看完才願意睡覺
所以目前還不敢翻開來看^^"

----------


## ocarina2112

> 買下第六集中文版了~
> 想到自己每一集都猛K到大半夜 看完才願意睡覺
> 所以目前還不敢翻開來看^^"



不會預定個看的頁數不就得了^^"a
還是那種一本就那麼厚的小說你都是一天就看完的一▽一"||


猛k到大半夜不會累哦你XD

----------


## SHIBA INU

> 不會預定個看的頁數不就得了^^"a
> 還是那種一本就那麼厚的小說你都是一天就看完的一▽一"||
> 
> 
> 猛k到大半夜不會累哦你XD


不是一天....是一個晚上^^"

如果預訂看到哪一頁就真的會停下來~那我就不會有看到清晨四、五點的紀錄囉!!
所以這回看哈利波特我必須找個三小時都不會被打擾的空檔

----------


## PandaTwo

> 作者: ocarina2112
> 
> 
> 不會預定個看的頁數不就得了^^"a
> 還是那種一本就那麼厚的小說你都是一天就看完的一▽一"||
> 
> 
> 猛k到大半夜不會累哦你XD
> 
> ...


我哈波看的很慢～～
慢到和電影的進度一樣～
^^

前三集，都是電影看完了才把小說看完～
第四集雖然已經先看了～
但我想，以我的進度，大概也是看完了電影，小說才會看完吧～
^^

----------


## ocarina2112

> 不是一天....是一個晚上^^"
> 
> 如果預訂看到哪一頁就真的會停下來~那我就不會有看到清晨四、五點的紀錄囉!!
> 所以這回看哈利波特我必須找個三小時都不會被打擾的空檔


噗...一個晚上~!!!!

你嚇到我了@@

我該學學你的集中力X3  

就算內容很有趣很想繼續看
也會因為太累而不得不闔上書休息..@@
就因為這樣有時侯會看到睡著XD"

哈利波特算是我看得很完整的一部小說了吧
高中時同學拿了一本書看得很迷
就是那時引起我的好奇心~*
結果一看開始迷上了一▽一"||
那時走路都在看，為了節省那少少的下課十分鐘的時間
不得不這樣做，後來還被老師唸，以為我在看什麼怪力亂神的東西
怎麼感覺好像走火入魔一樣XD"

不過看得速度也是異常的慢就是了~
畢竟平常沒有在看小說的習慣^^"a

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

我也最討厭5集
不但天狼星死掉
還是被一個八婆殺掉
而且為什麼要創造恩不里居這個角色阿><(怒)
真是怒阿
我第五集看一次後放在書櫃角落發霉......

其他都不錯
尤好第3(狼人之力加持XD)
我特別在意每集出現的怪獸
像是蛇帝(翻蛇妖好俗= =) 鳳凰 崔狂魔 鷹馬 蜘蛛妖.....
看來我是上奇獸養育學的料子^^

第六集剛剛看完
感傷到掉下男人的眼淚\r
我雖然之前被捏到有主角群會死
但是
結果仍然是讓我震驚阿><
可惡...可惡的混血王子......我早就料到了
你從第一集開始就不是什麼好東西
我期待你和哈利的對決
我期待你的碎屍萬段!!!
衛斯里家趕快釋放出你隱藏的狼魂吧XDDDD
把佛地魔斬了
........
........憤恨不平的讀後感



路平大好^^

----------


## PandaTwo

> 作者: 百香果
> 
> 不是一天....是一個晚上^^"
> 
> 如果預訂看到哪一頁就真的會停下來~那我就不會有看到清晨四、五點的紀錄囉!!
> 所以這回看哈利波特我必須找個三小時都不會被打擾的空檔
> 
> 
> 噗...一個晚上~!!!!
> ...


我看小說看到入迷的～
只有之前看倚天屠龍記時～
（不過，當然又是搭電視劇的順風車才會看～啊～～～="=）

那時記得應該是高中～
然後是高三的樣子～
每天就都只有趁我媽去洗澡時，趕緊偷跑去我姊房間偷看～
（因我爸媽不准高三的我看小說，就把他沒收然後藏到我姊房間的衣櫃裡了，可是還是被我找到～XD）
然後，就這樣每天一點一點的，我也在電視撥完前看完小說～XD
（不過也是因為電視劇演到後來就開始亂演～）

之後，就沒這種會有一直想看下去（任何小說）的動力了～
^^

（不過，金庸的，還是只有看過倚天屠龍記一部而已～XD）

----------


## SHIBA INU

> 噗...一個晚上~!!!!
> 
> 你嚇到我了@@
> 
> 我該學學你的集中力X3  
> 
> 就算內容很有趣很想繼續看
> 也會因為太累而不得不闔上書休息..@@
> 就因為這樣有時侯會看到睡著XD"


我只有看哈利波特的時候才有這種耐性看這麼厚又完全都是字的書
是會累啦~可是沒看完會睡不著= ="





> 我也最討厭5集
> 不但天狼星死掉
> 還是被一個八婆殺掉
> 而且為什麼要創造恩不里居這個角色阿><(怒)
> 真是怒阿
> 我第五集看一次後放在書櫃角落發霉......


對呀對呀!!比麗塔史磯更顧人願!!
竟然這麼惡劣~覺得她的下場不夠慘= =

皮皮鬼出場到現在~應該就是第五集最討人喜歡了XD
倒是飛七更加惹人厭了!!

----------


## ocarina2112

> 


對呀對呀!!比麗塔史磯更顧人願!!
竟然這麼惡劣~覺得她的下場不夠慘= =

皮皮鬼出場到現在~應該就是第五集最討人喜歡了XD
倒是飛七更加惹人厭了!![/quote]

這個角色打一出來開始作者就鋪好他該走的路線了啊^^"a

除非他來個中途大轉變...
投靠好人幫，走到好人路線...不過應該不太可能就是，我也不希望一▽一"

----------


## SHIBA INU

> 這個角色打一出來開始作者就鋪好他該走的路線了啊^^"a
> 
> 除非他來個中途大轉變...
> 投靠好人幫，走到好人路線...不過應該不太可能就是，我也不希望一▽一"


不不不~~本人並不希望她再次出現
就因為她~讓我覺得第五集很多地方很難看= =
老是在處罰別人、耍心機
教得不怎樣還敢批評別人學不好
我有一位同學說：一個老師教得不好沒關係，教得不好還不給人家過就很過分了!!

----------


## PandaTwo

> 作者: ocarina2112
> 
> 
> 這個角色打一出來開始作者就鋪好他該走的路線了啊^^"a
> 
> 除非他來個中途大轉變...
> 投靠好人幫，走到好人路線...不過應該不太可能就是，我也不希望一▽一"
> 
> 
> ...


最後一句話身有同感～～

想到我的工數.............
 :哭:

----------


## ocarina2112

> 不不不~~本人並不希望她再次出現
> 就因為她~讓我覺得第五集很多地方很難看= =
> 老是在處罰別人、耍心機
> 教得不怎樣還敢批評別人學不好
> 我有一位同學說：一個老師教得不好沒關係，教得不好還不給人家過就很過分了!!


我也沒說我希望啊~~~
你不知道我一看到他出來就有種想打他的衝動嗎XD
雖然是書中人物...沒辦法作者在這方面刻畫的很寫實...就是有這種爛人一▽一

第五集幾乎變成他的個人表演舞台了吧...
整集都覺得只有在吐槽跟罵人中渡過一▽一"|||


>>一個老師教得不好沒關係，教得不好還不給人家過就很過分了!!
這種真的很過份= ="
不是沒被這種老師當掉過|||orz~
一年的重修之路~
扣掉英文的話一半都是這種類型的老師當來的一▽一"|||

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

唉.....第六集所受到的創傷到現在都還沒回覆

人氣角色死的讓人想挽回都沒辦法阿T.T

----------


## 野狼1991

哈哈~其實我也最愛第3集了~
(有狼人XD)
之後就是第6集了~
第6集還不錯阿~

----------


## SHIBA INU

> 對呀對呀!!比麗塔史磯更顧人願!!


更正!!是比吉德羅‧洛哈更顧人怨= ="
我可以來排個顧人怨排行榜了!!

----------


## SHIBA INU

> 第六集剛剛看完
> 感傷到掉下男人的眼淚\r
> 我雖然之前被捏到有主角群會死
> 但是
> 結果仍然是讓我震驚阿><
> 可惡...可惡的混血王子......我早就料到了
> 你從第一集開始就不是什麼好東西
> 我期待你和哈利的對決
> 我期待你的碎屍萬段!!!
> ...


剛嗑完第六集.....滿臉淚痕
雖然對於哈利與佛地魔之間命運的羈絆更加清楚，卻也發現更多的疑問
鄧不利多死得很不值得......太不值得了!!
我現在只想知道究竟誰是R.A.B??
至於石內卜~雖然對他恨得牙癢癢的，但我仍然相信他還是站在鄧不利多這邊
雖然哈利的脾氣偶爾還是有些壞，但是我倒滿喜歡他在這集的表現

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

我絕得鄧不利多的死作者安排的很好說?
(不知道為什麼)

我絕得馬份那傢伙可能還沒有壞到骨頭裡面去吧
不過這點休想贏得我得同情心(哼!!)

----------


## SHIBA INU

> 我絕得鄧不利多的死作者安排的很好說?
> (不知道為什麼)
> 
> 我絕得馬份那傢伙可能還沒有壞到骨頭裡面去吧
> 不過這點休想贏得我得同情心(哼!!)


因為這樣哈利才能在第七集獨自面對佛地魔是嗎??

在原文還沒上市、犧牲的重要角色是誰尚未知曉時，家族裡就已經在傳了
扣除因為原文遭到偷竊等問題而洩露出那名角色就是鄧不利多之外，原本就是他的呼聲最高，畢竟照這樣推斷來看，只有鄧不利多死掉哈利才有可能獨自面對佛地魔
不過我擔心榮恩跟妙麗也會慘遭毒手，因為我覺得除非他們也先陣亡或是像第四集這種不可抗拒的原因(哈利碰到港口鑰而被帶離霍格華茲)，不然他們一定會陪伴哈利對抗佛地魔的

面對親人的死亡，真不希望他的朋友也離他而去
提到馬份~我開始同情他，看到他跟鄧不利多的對話~我覺得他不至於向我想像的那麼糟糕，但還是很難想像他會跟哈利合作對抗佛地魔(這只是傳言)

----------


## Kasar

我覺得,石內卜應該還是好的
就他跟鄧不利多的對話"賽佛勒斯,求求你...."這句
一般都是想說求石內卜別殺他
可是其他食死人有說"黑魔王說鄧不利多是馬份的"
石內卜有可能不聽嗎?
所以整句我想是"賽佛勒斯,求求你....下手吧"
他怕石內卜下不了手
還有,他之前好像也有說:我已經老了,必要的時候這條命我也可以不要
所以他應該是想用這條命來換石內卜繼續收集情報
所以,石內卜還是好人
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
以上就我各狼觀點,如有哪些疏漏的地方請不吝補上!

----------


## 星夜狼痕

聽你這麼一說
好像還是有點道理那個:求求你....
並沒有接下去

----------

